# Topics > Arts >  A Drone Orchestra Takes Flight at The Barbican

## Airicist

cityofdrones.io

----------


## Airicist

A Drone Orchestra Takes Flight at The Barbican 

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Musician John Cale and architect Liam Young team up for 'LOOP 60Hz: Transmissions from The Drone Orchestra,' an unprecedented experience at The Barbican in which drones become choreographed, disembodied instruments that take flight in an immersive live music performance. Following the creation of the performance in our video above.

----------

